# WHATS BEST?



## BILL CARSON (Jun 2, 2013)

Am right handed,so my right arm is my stronger arm.so do i hold the slingshot with my right hand and shoot the band with my left,or is it the other way around???? :question:


----------



## PorkChopSling (Jan 17, 2013)

Right handed people usually hold the slingshot with the left hand and draw the pouch with the right. But, you never know my lefty friend likes to shoot as a righty. Good luck!!


----------



## ash (Apr 23, 2013)

Work out which eye is dominant and draw towards that eye (to the cheek or ear) when aiming.


----------



## Jeff Lazerface (May 7, 2013)

I shoot like i would a gun.


----------



## Nicholson (Sep 25, 2012)

I shoot just as well visa versa. eye dominance is the key. it is more comfortable for me to shoot holding the slingshot in my left though


----------



## bigron (Nov 29, 2012)

the band pull weight is not very much just try it with both hands trust me you will know after you shoot it which is right for you


----------

